# Fly Supertouring Euorchallenge in New York



## ttminisports (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi everybody,

I just wanted to invite all of you to TT Minisports Racing Centre on Saturday July 30th for our Fly Supertouring Eurochallenge Race in New Winsor New York. Details and rules can be found at: http://www.ttminisports.com/supertouringflyer5.pdf (for our flier) or www.ttminisports.com (for rules and other info) or just call us at: (845)534-1112.

Hope to see you there.

TT Minisports


----------



## ttminisports (Jun 2, 2005)

*Race results*

Thanks everybody for all the fun and great racing at the Fly Supertouring Eurochallenge.

Congrats to all the winners!

Here is a link to the race results:http://www.ttminisports.com/mainframepage.htm

Best regards,
Todd


----------

